# campervan insurance including business use



## scyther (Sep 26, 2012)

Hiya
Any suggestions for campervan insurance that includes using the van for travel to meetings, conferences etc related to work (conservation)? Think this would be classed as Class 1 business use C1. Van is a Renault Master 04 diesel professional conversion. Current insurance with 2gether is up for renewal early October, £215 SD+P only.
Cheers
(just posted this as a reply to a previous insurance thread, silly me....)


----------



## AndyC (Sep 26, 2012)

scyther said:


> Hiya
> Any suggestions for campervan insurance that includes using the van for travel to meetings, conferences etc related to work (conservation)? Think this would be classed as Class 1 business use C1. Van is a Renault Master 04 diesel professional conversion. Current insurance with 2gether is up for renewal early October, £215 SD+P only.
> Cheers
> (just posted this as a reply to a previous insurance thread, silly me....)


The only company I found anywhere reasonable (most wouldn't quote at all) for business use was NFU Mutual, you deal with your local office. See Motorhome Insurance - NFU Mutual

AndyC


----------



## scyther (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll try them. The only place that has come back with a quote including business use is twice as expensive as my renewal quote. It's not critical to have business use but would be good to have the flexibility of using the van to travel somewhere that then opens up the possibility of a little wildcamping while in the area or on the way home and getting some travel expenses back!


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I found a few insurers would offer SD&P + commuting to a fixed place of work, but this was the limit and they wouldn't allow.  They wouldn't consider anything beyond this such as travel to meetings, clients or other locations and also refused 'carriage of goods in connection with the policyholder's business' which I needed at the time. 

I paid £212 for SD&P cover with Caravan Guard (similar rates elsewhere for a 2004 Kangoo Roo) but for the equivalent of Class 1 usage the premium soared to over £500 even for just a few hundred miles per year.  Eventually I gave up, sold the Roo, reverted to camping in a Kangoo panel van and had full business use cover for £175.

Good luck - you might need to shop around for the cover you need....


----------



## Firefox (Sep 26, 2012)

I have got SDP and commuting to a fixed place of work from Flux.

You won't get business use though, it doesn't tick their boxes for what a motorhome should do. I tried to get occasional business trips not commercial traveling but they won't have it.

You may get business use from someone, but don't expect to pay £200-300, it will likely cost £1000 + +


----------



## scyther (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for info and suggestions everyone. Will stick with just SD&P but in the process of shopping around I've saved nearly £40 by going with Staveley, so still a good result.
Cheers


----------



## Glass man (Feb 8, 2013)

I researched this last year for a letter/ article in MMM, getting quotes or ' we don't cover that '  from 27 companies.

The price for my van and use when I mare, repair and restore Stained glass and Leaded windows varied from £265 to £1800! NFU was the most expensive and would ONLY cover me if they had my household and business insurance with them.

Comfort do not charge any extra but do need to be informed of this use.there MD has a motor Caravan.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 26, 2013)

I use comfort

Beware though, my understanding is that you can use it to carry you, but if you carry materials tools etc then you are carrying 'goods'. you cannot carry 'goods' in a camper is my understanding so this may cause you issues. I know a couple of people who do security work using the camper and thats acceptable (hi viz jacket and a torch.... needed in the camer anyway)

Rich


----------

